# Becoming a Chef



## smg (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi, I hope someone can help me with this question pretty soon, its really important.
How do I know I really want to be a chef? I know I like to cook and I like to make new things, but if I become a culinary student, am I going to be sorry? I just feel like this is my passion, along with becoming a restaurant owner some day in the future.

What do some of you whom are currently chefs or even culinary students like about it, and what exactly do you do? I think that being a chef is about preparing food and making it aestheticly pleasing, also making new dishes. Is this what being a chef is about, or do I have the wrong idea? I appreciate all replies, every little bit helps.


----------



## ardge (Jan 4, 2003)

smg,
If you love it, do it. That what I can suggest. I had minimal food service experience before I enrolled in Culinary School. (I am talking I was a Bus Boy when I was a kid!) I had NO IDEA what to expect. Well, I can honestly say that I cannot wait to get to school each day. I am more than 1/2 way done with the training and I can't even fathom where the time has gone. It just flew by. Make no mistake, the schooling isn't easy. It is very demanding. It is very tough. It is also, very rewarding. If you love cooking, there is nothing better to experience.

Obviously, your choice in schools will greatly determine your level of education. Get on mailing lists. Take tours. Talk to students. It means alot. It sure costs alot. Make it worth your investment.

RJ


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi smg, and welcome to Chef Talk.

You have asked good questions and Ardge has given a thoughtful reply. In fact, this conversation would attract even more replies in the Culinary Students' forum, where explorations of this type are ongoing.

Here in the Welcome Forum we ask only that you introduce yourself. Please do so! We'd like to know more about you so that we have some context for our replies. Please start another thread in the Welcome Forum for that, and continue this conversation in the Culinary Students' forum, where I am moving it.

If you have questions about the board, don't hesistate to ask. We're a friendly bunch!

Regards,
Mezzaluna, moderator
Welcome Forum


----------

